# A new addition



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 4, 2007)

G'day guys,

I'm sitting here on my bed, with my laptop at the moment watch our beautiful little Brushtail Possum poking her head out of her transport container. She's a freshly weaned youngster that has just started to be hand trained. I'm a bit of a novice with mammals, my only captive experience has been with Sugar and Squirrel Gliders, and also Spinifex Hopping Mice. 

A big thanks to the Comber family in Melbourne!

Cheers

Jonno


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 4, 2007)

How about some pics?  I love possums!


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 4, 2007)

Is she your pet?


----------



## Rocket (Jul 4, 2007)

Pics Jonno!

I know nothing about Possums but I live up on a hill near a reserve and sometimes see Possums (Ringtail?) running around the streets from one tree to another. Quite funny... 

Good luck with him/her..


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 4, 2007)

G'day missy,

She's not our pet as such, she will be used for educational purposes. Brushtails have a bad rep here in Brisbane, because there are so many of them and they can be quiet destructive sometimes. They normally live in peoples ceilings, and they go to the toilet in a designated area - ceilings have been known to cave in because of the all the fluid! 

I just took some pictures with my phone, I'll see if I am smart enough to get them onto my computer.

Cheers

Jonno


----------



## Ranga (Jul 5, 2007)

can we keep, suger gliders, possums, squirels ect with our recrational wildlife licence?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 5, 2007)

Unfortunately you aren't able to keep any native mammals on Recreational Permits, Ranga. You can in Victoria and South Australia though. Let's all pray that one day we'll have a federal permit system!


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Jul 5, 2007)

awww. cute as.. congrats on ur new addition, jonno...


----------



## Ranga (Jul 5, 2007)

damnit i want a pet possum :S


----------



## Jason (Jul 5, 2007)

lusky bugger i would love to get a suger glider or a possum, cant be kept on liscence in NSW yet. hopefully that will change in the future!


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 5, 2007)

We need to see pics!


----------



## Rocket (Jul 5, 2007)

In SA, many small Possum & Mammal species can be kept on a simple Cl 1 (Basic Keep & Sell) Permit. We can also keep alot of lerger mammal species on this permit too.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 5, 2007)

She's asleep at the moment guys, I'll get her out later on. I can see myself getting attached to her, which isn't a common thing!


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Jul 5, 2007)

Ahhh, your such a softie........Why don't you put some cement on your cerial and harden the hell up!!!!   

(personal joke)


----------



## Troy K. (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't know Jonno, next thing you'll be telling us is that you're giving it a name. Here is a good one ( Female brushtail possum 1) lol


----------



## m.punja (Jul 5, 2007)

lol troy. I've toyed with the idea of getting a supar glider over the years. We chased two possums out of our work sight hut today because they had gotten into another workers lunch. Some fool had left the door open... hehe :lol: :lol: silly me, i thought the sign asking to have the door closed was to keep the heat in :lol: Is there much to keeping a possum Jonno? I once knew of a bloke who had his sugar glider in his house, it stayed in a box in a corner of the loungerom and when he sat down infront of the TV he would make a clicking sound and it would jump down onto his shoulder


----------

